

Ask PG: reply delays? - ErrantX

Are reply delays new? It seems like I can no longer insta-reply to somone who has, in turn, replied to me. The wait looks to be around 10 minutes or so.<p>I only ask because I noticed it last week and didnt see anything about it. And I swear I've not seen it before.<p><i>great</i> addition dont get me wrong :) just interested :D
======
dbul
I wish this weren't FORCED on us, because there have been times when I'd like
to simply reply to some benign thread where people are asking for information,
and then get back to work.

The best solution would be to put a chatterous widget on HN so people can take
such conversations off the thread. I'm still not sure why this can't be done
or hasn't been done yet.

~~~
tptacek
By the time this feature has kicked in, you're usually going to increase total
happiness (including your own) by deferring and --- most likely --- eventually
discarding your reply.

Think of it not just as a way to dampen unproductive threads, but also as a
way to redirect your energy to more productive threads elsewhere. They're not
trying to shake you, they're trying to route you!

------
tokenadult
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=585507>

~~~
ErrantX
merci :)

